# Game 53: Official Washington @ Houston GAME THREAD. 2/15. 7:30 CST.



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Washington has been playing some great basketball recently (although they just lost to the Hornets), fueled by the great play of Gilbert Arenas. I honestly have no idea how Wesley is going to contain Arenas, he is 8th in the league in scoring at 25 ppg. Arenas can take it to the basket or shoot it from outside, I don't think JVG will mind double teaming him and forcing Jarvis Hayes and Jeffries to score. 

McGrady hasn't been shooting well, so why not get Yao 25 shots tonight? That would be nice to see, but I'm expecting something more along the line of a 10-17 night for Yao. Unless the Wiz double Yao, he should get some easy looks at the basket.

Jamison is one of those quick forwards that gives Juwan trouble, maybe Padgett will get a shot at keeping Jamison under 20.

Houston 94
Washington 88


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

c'mon let's keep this streak going!! If we play at the level we're capable of playing this should be another win for us, but Arenas and the Wiz could give us trouble. T-Mac has been cold, but no way a guy like him can go 3 straight games w/out scoring 20+....

Yao's be extemely consistent on the offensive end (to my delight), so another decent game from him is expected.


----------



## Smooth Lotion (Jan 7, 2005)

We need this win, the only criticism I have of Houston play is that in our last 20 or so games we haven't been able to beat any top teams. 

Miami, loss. Sacramento, loss. Memphis, loss. Phoenix, loss.

Go Rockets.


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

Rockets-101
Wizards-96


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

95








108


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

With no Hughes in the lineup,we have to shut down their other players. (Dixon,Jefferies,Hayes,etc). The Rockets have to also take advantage of the Yao/Haywood matchup. I say with the Wizards struggles on the road,we win great #8.

Rockets 102
Wizards 91


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

I see no way Wizards can win the game tonight, Hayes guarding McGrady:dead:


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

*re*

I think McGrady will have a 30+ point performance tonight. The Wizards have never figured out a way to contain McGrady. He's always put up career numbers against them.

It will be a very tough game, but Rockets win 92-88


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

The Wizards have done a pretty crappy scouting job, they are trapping Bob Sura half court and single covering Yao. 12 points and 5 rebounds in the 1st quarter for Yao. 

Houston 35
Washington 30

End of 1st


----------



## Nique21 (Jan 12, 2005)

Last time McGrady played against the Wizards, he dropped 62 Points on them

Lets hope we see an encore


----------



## On Thre3 (Nov 26, 2003)

common yao! youve been queitly playing great with consistent games. But you need to have a breakout game to silence the doubters!


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

Great Half for the Rockets....passing the ball well and our big 2 have 33 of our 62 pts.

Rockets 62
Wizards 49
Half

NO LETDOWNS!!!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Overall a strong half for the Rockets, especially for our 2 studs.

Yao is 8-11 from the field, I hope he ends up with 20 or more shots. McGrady has been his usual dynamic self, 17 points on 7-12 shooting.

Rockets 62
Wizards 49

Halftime


----------



## @[email protected] (Jan 19, 2005)

second half we must kill them to death,dont let them hang around!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Yao with 2 quick baskets and now JVG makes a questionable substitution by bringing Mutombo into the game with 6 minutes left in the 3rd? Yao doesn't look too tired either, he may just be resting to play the entire 4th.

Jamison is scoring at will against Howard, but Howard has played very well offensively.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Yao scored 12 pts in the 1st quarter,then got just 18 pts thus far(4th quarter)?What the~~~.:sour:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kisstherim</b>!
> Yao scored 12 pts in the 1st quarter,then got just 18 pts thus far(4th quarter)?What the~~~.:sour:


As is always the case, Houston stops going to him after they build a lead. It really is no wonder they blow so many leads.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Powerful block by Yao! He has 5 on the night (not sure why Yahoo only lists 4).


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Mr. Roger's Cardigan</b>!
> 
> 
> As is always the case, Houston stops going to him after they build a lead.


oh,thanks,this game is not aired here,so i have no ideas what's happening on the court.

looks it's a blowout, rockets team FGP:60.8%,3 pt Percentage:50%. :greatjob:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

TMac told Bill Worrell that JVG was the greatest coach he played for, bar none.

I don't know why Mutombo is playing with our 2nd team, he is about as valuable as our starters... I would prefer a garbage time lineup of Barrett, Barry, Bowen, Weatherspoon and Padgett.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Thanks to Tmac and the Rockets.

Signed - JNice


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I wanted Yao to play 40 mins so he could score 30 points for a change.


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

No more worrying for a week...NICE.

GREAT #8!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hakeem</b>!
> I wanted Yao to play 40 mins so he could score 30 points for a change.


That can be said for pretty much any game this month. He has been on fire in February.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

JVG, coach of the month?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Cometsbiggestfan</b>!
> JVG, coach of the month?


His only competition would be his brother.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I was afraid we were going to blow our 14-point 3rd quarter lead. The Wizards supposedly have the most wins of any team in games in which they've been down after the 3rd.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

30 pt victory for Rockets, wow! Not to take anything away from our guys but Wiz did just play last night and they've been struggling. I'm not gonna get too happy and say we're a contender until we start beating teams like Seattle and Phoenix...


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

:woot: Holy sardines.... we won by 30!! Is that our biggest win so far this season?? Great to see we didn't crumble and let a good lead slip again! I don't think anyone would've predicted a blowout in this matchup!!

Great to see T-Mac shooting well again.... seriously, and if the rockets would throw it in to Yao consistently when he's playing well, he's bound to have a huge game!! Love to see him get a 40+/15rebs/5blocks soon :yes: 

Didn't see the game... did Wesley have Arenas handcuffed?? Must have been a great defensive effort!!

Looking forward to the all-star weekend now!


----------

